# SGIII won't send pictures?



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

My wife's stock non-rooted SGIII won't send pictures taken with the phone through the MMS app. Is this a known issue or just a setting she needs to change? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Never heard of that issue before. You should do her a favor and root it.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TimH (Jul 8, 2011)

Check the size of the picture you are taking, most likely it is over the size limit for mms.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

this was a problem earlier, when i was on stock, but hasn't been lately. if you are still stock, call tech support, thhey reset something on their end.

As a quick fix, you can also go into manage apps: system>application manager>all>messaging> clear data will do a quick fix, but would suggest contacting tech support on this one


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

i was told by verizon this was a known issue, which i have. also known, issues with auto brightness, the calendar widget flickers.... all to be fixed with a pending update. no dates given and none of this has been confirmed with samsung. honestly, i plan on flashing a rom now that the bootloader has a one click lock/unlock tool. any one recommend a good rom without kexec?


----------



## faehsemc (Apr 29, 2012)

Synergy nightlies is perfect

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> My wife's stock non-rooted SGIII won't send pictures taken with the phone through the MMS app. Is this a known issue or just a setting she needs to change? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Had this a lot on stock. It said compressing or whatever then said failed, file not supported.

Long press home button, kill all apps and close everything reported on both sides. Then it worked fine from there on for me. It seems to be a memory issue for some reason, killing everything let's it get some mem and build its own cache.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

ROUNDWIRE said:


> i was told by verizon this was a known issue, which i have. also known, issues with auto brightness, the calendar widget flickers.... all to be fixed with a pending update. no dates given and none of this has been confirmed with samsung. honestly, i plan on flashing a rom now that the bootloader has a one click lock/unlock tool. any one recommend a good rom without kexec?


CVPCS cyanogen mod 10
it's alpha but it's pretty stable from my end


----------



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

faehsemc said:


> Synergy nightlies is perfect
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


i just flashed synergy. very nice. now to try some kernel action.....


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

if you are going to flash the latest SynergyRom or Beans, MAKE SURE YOU ARE UNLOCKED! both don't require you to be, they can load locked or unlocked, but if you flash a kernel along with them, you will soft brick your phone.

otherwise, SynergyRom nightly 50 is running great, and getting ready to flash Beans9


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUNDWIRE said:


> if you are going to flash the latest SynergyRom or Beans, MAKE SURE YOU ARE UNLOCKED! both don't require you to be, they can load locked or unlocked, but if you flash a kernel along with them, you will soft brick your phone.
> 
> otherwise, SynergyRom nightly 50 is running great, and getting ready to flash Beans9


Beans rom is awesome, but I didn't like some of the theming on it and the fact that S-Voice didn't pop up with the double click. Synergy rom really does feel like the phone should have come this way, I love it. I switched from Ziggy to Imoseyons kernel though, it feels better to me. Use the interactive governor, on demand is a battery hog and doesn't give any noticeable performance increases.

Anyway, OP, root the phone and you'll be done 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

